# IUI NHS how many?



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

My husband and I have been refered to the assisted conception unit at our local hospital (we know our known male factor will be that my husband is f2m <female to male transexual> ) we are wondering how many attempts of IUI the NHS offer? Obviously we will require donor sperm.

Hope someone is able to answer us?

x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

our health trust fund three cycles of IUI but i know it varies from place to place.


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Our PCT funds 3 cycles too, might be worth giving your local PCT call to find out  

Good luck    


PompeyD


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

were in Leeds.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi benandlea  

It really does vary, out PCT funds 6 goes on the NHS, as Pompey says try contacting your local PCT or GP  

Good luck    

She   xxx


----------

